# Topics > Robotics > Robot costume >  NOX, entertainment robot, NOX the Robot, Pforzheim, Germany

## Airicist

Website - noxtherobot.com

youtube.com/NOXtheRobot

vimeo.com/user14865299

facebook.com/NOXrobots

twitter.com/NOXRobots

CEO - Tobias Danzer

----------


## Airicist

Promotion Roboter

Published on Apr 19, 2012

----------


## Airicist

NOX the Robot goes shopping 

 Published on Jan 29, 2014




> Mechatronic Entertainment @ Shopping Center "Neue Mitte Jena"

----------


## Airicist

NOX the Robot - Roboter Show Inszenierung on Stage IdeenExpo

Published on May 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Dancing robot at exhibition
October 1, 2015

----------

